# What is the most unusual or unique pet you've ever had,?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, adding Ms. Froggy now to the Shieh Zoo and Aquarium, I began to think about the most unusual or unique creatures I've ever kept either as pets or as wildlife "companions". Being OCD and a lifelong animal lover, I've kept a long list of non-traditional creatures, including breeding seahorses, octopi, cuttlefish, and a Pacific tree frog that lived in our windowsill plants. It would live in the plants all day and hop all the way to the kitchen in the middle of the night to feast on the ants living near the back door. 

I'll add more to this discussion later but I'm interested in reading about your own animal experiences. If it's a traditional pet (like a favorite dog) let us know what made it so special, such as tricks or what-have-you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So, adding Ms. Froggy now to the Shieh Zoo and Aquarium, I began to think about the most unusual or unique creatures I've ever kept either as pets or as wildlife "companions". Being OCD and a lifelong animal lover, I've kept a long list of non-traditional creatures, including breeding seahorses, octopi, cuttlefish, and a Pacific tree frog that lived in our windowsill plants. It would live in the plants all day and hop all the way to the kitchen in the middle of the night to feast on the ants living near the back door.
> 
> I'll add more to this discussion later but I'm interested in reading about your own animal experiences. If it's a traditional pet (like a favorite dog) let us know what made it so special, such as tricks or what-have-you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


nothing special compare to you, I had fox , owl ,and crow as a pet.

by the way you missed your frog fish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

those are all really cool and I would say all 3 would be a handful to take care of


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Best pet ever goes back to the 90's, when I had a panther chameleon. Large philodendron all hung off the ceiling, with a mister and drip system. Pretty cool to see that tongue come shooting out to grab an insect.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Best pet ever goes back to the 90's, when I had a panther chameleon. Large philodendron all hung off the ceiling, with a mister and drip system. Pretty cool to see that tongue come shooting out to grab an insect.


When I have time I'll link some videos I shot of my friend Chin's panther chameleons. Here's some pics taken at the Reptile Expo in Abby and at my friend's house this summer to tide you over.












































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful. That brings back good memories Anthony. They are such unique animals. If it wasn't for crickets chirping behind my stove at 2am, I'd consider keeping one again! Thanx for the pics.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

just my axoltle for me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Beautiful. That brings back good memories Anthony. They are such unique animals. If it wasn't for crickets chirping behind my stove at 2am, I'd consider keeping one again! Thanx for the pics.


The first pic is from the Reptile Expo, the others are Chin's personal chameleons.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> nothing special compare to you, I had fox , owl ,and crow as a pet.
> 
> by the way you missed your frog fish


You had a fox and owl??? Wow, I've never actually kept a canine before and I've only ever seen a live fox once in the wild, which was at the Richmond Nature Park on a Grade 7 field trip.

We love owls and all raptors. I take the kids to OWL (Orphaned Wildlife) Rehabilitation Society's annual Open House every fall. We love looking at the owls, falcons, hawks and eagles. I've seen a few owls, most notably a great horned owl at my friend's cabin just across the border. I've never known anyone who had either a fox or owl, let alone both, as pets. Very cool Arash.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes veiled chameleons in the 90’s, incubated many clutches and sold babies to pet stores, mainly James at Rainforest. Amazing critter but a bit high maintenance and will hopefully never keep an animal that requires crickets ever again, what a pain. If anyone remembers Craig Goldie who passed away a few years ago, weekly when I picked up crickets from him getting the ultimate in crazy pets tour.

Iguana also in the 90’s. Sad to hear they may be making a comeback. Mine lived 10+ years and was hell, many don’t tame down and I had a wonderful example of a cat sized dragon. Never again!

Now it’s honeybees, if you have a busy life that’s ok, going through the hive more than once per week sets them back.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Sea cucumber.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I had a Porcupine


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What??? A porcupine??? I have a porcupine puffer but never heard of someone keeping a real porcupine. Cool.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Baby racoon


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Fox, owl, porcupine, racoon!? That's taking it to another level!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a groundhog as a kid his name was grouchy but my most fav was a squirrel named chip I had him for 5 years and raised him since a newborn. He was the sweetest little thing and lived in the house in a ferret cage while I was out and had the fun of the house while home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A groundhog and squirrel? Sounds like you grew up in the country. My kids would probably love to have a pet squirrel.

Personally, I hate raccoons (sorry) cause they've invaded our backyard so many times to decimate my koi pond and poop all over our shed. Wild ***** are pretty vicious, used to scare my kids so they wouldn't go into the yard without me. ***** and rats are my 2 least favourite animals.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I hear ya there. *****, rats, and the crows destroying my front lawn are on my 'will never be friends list'.


----------



## ElizabethManning (Jul 20, 2020)

Regardless of what conditions the animal lives in (on the street or in the house), if it has fleas, you can not postpone processing. Blood-sucking parasites are a source of spreading a huge number of diseases, disrupt the animal's psyche, and spread to neighboring territories, including people.The preparation for the treatment of a four-legged friend should be selected in accordance with its characteristics, for example, age, attitude to washing, health status. Ideally, you should consult with a veterinary specialist, but the advice of people who have already faced this situation and successfully overcome it is also acceptable. My friend advised me to use order cat flea collar online and after reading the reviews I decided to buy. Pre-treated the carpets with a solution of citric acid to kill all the fleas in the house. I'm sure the collar made my cat feel better.

______________________________
order cat flea collar online


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

ElizabethManning said:


> I have a Fox living for 1.5 years.everyone in the city is delighted with her, everyone knows her, they stroke her, she is very affectionate and kind.


Cool. Where do you live?

In grade 4 my friend and I brought home a couple of bats that we found under the eaves at school. We weren't allowed to keep them though. I wonder why?

How long did your octopus live Anthony?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a Spectacled Caiman for several years in the late 80s. Dwarf crocodile. Dundee would walk around the floor with my lovebird Pete on its back. My version of Nile crocodiles & egrets. Super cool.


----------



## irennorth (Sep 14, 2021)

The unique pet that I had was a guinea pig. These creatures are unusual and beautiful. I didn't like about these animals at first that you need to monitor their nutrition constantly. That is, you need to make a list of what your pet eats per day. Otherwise, there may be overeating and ultimately harmful consequences. At first, I didn't even know such little things, and it still gnaws at me. But now everything is fine, and I regularly read various articles about nutrition like this https://pawbility.com/can-guinea-pigs-eat-bananas/. I recently learned that guinea pigs love bananas and grapes  I hope my reply will be interesting to someone


----------



## Ethamor (Sep 20, 2021)

The most unusual pet I've ever had was my Samoyed dog. He made a lot of mess and left his fur everywhere in our house. He was also prone to get sick, and we took him almost monthly to the vet. Every time I left him there, he started to cry. It left me heartbroken. We had a lot of trouble with him, not to mention the money we spent on his examinations. I saw on a website that you can buy insurance for your pets Is Pet Insurance Worth It?, and they save you a lot of money in this kind of situation. Despite that, he was a good and kind soul, and I miss him so much.


----------

